# Can't burn cd's or dvd's - Matshita DVD-RAM UJ 875S



## glenday1 (May 2, 2010)

Hi! Was wondering if anyone out there could shed some light on this for me  I have a matshita dvd-ram UJ 875s ata device with vista home premium. I have tried numerous times to burn audio cd's and movie dvd's using programs like nero, dvd flick, winavi, altysoft etc but nothing is working. The programs say the operation was successful but upon ejecting the cd/dvd and re-inserting it, it just says blank disk. I'm pretty frustrated and have spent probably 20 hours troubleshooting using the internet but i seem to be at a dead end. A while back our cd/dvd drive actually stopped recognising all audio/video and data cd's and while I don't know exactly what caused it, I managed to google my way to a solution which including deleting the upper filters from the system registry. After doing this the drive has been working fine apart from not being able to burn cd's and dvd's. Any suggestions out there would be greatly appreciated. Seems others have had similar issues caused from updating their i-tunes application so just in case I've uninstalled that but still no luck :upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the filters again

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060

try a new data cable on the drive

are you finalising the burn

movies usually need converting to dvd format before burning

check the properties of the burned disk and see if they are empty or space has beeen used on them


----------

